# Jumping without Stirrups (On Accident!)



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

Yesturday, Cousteau and I went to show, and had an accident. We were in the Battle of the Champions class, and the jumps were about 2'4-2'6. I lost my stirrups on the first jump in the class, and rode the class without stirrups! My photographer was late, and only got one pictures, but I love it just the same! So, here a picture of Cousteau and Me (without stirrups!)

We ended up going home with first place from the class, and are going to work on not jerking over a flowery jump xD Hope you guys enjoy this!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha well atelast you know you have good balance!! :] good job though!!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

That's so great! Congrats on still winning the class. Your balance and form looks great!


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, that is so awesome that you #1 were able to ride the whole thing through and #2 get first place! Congrats! You must have been putting in some serious leg work lol. Gotta love no stirrups! xD


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you guys for all the nice comments, and yeah, I've been icing my legs for half of the day xD


----------



## CCanterwood (Oct 2, 2010)

See my profile pic? At that show I lost one of my stirrups, which frightened my horse (who then started to full out gallop), and I fell off (straight into a standard)!

I envy you


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow I did that once except it was like the last jump so only had to hold on for one jump and not to mention I jump like 40cm in comps haha


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wow! great job!!! haha i cant even imagine how much my legs would hurt after that!!!! xD


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha yeah, my legs have been wrapped in ice patches all day xD Cousteau is in his stall for the day, next to his best buddies. My niece Lauren has been working all day, I envy her youthful legs XD


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm lucky if I can stay on my horse at a trot without stirrups in an english saddle! Maybe I need work on that, lol. You look amazing!


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you!! Try bouncing with your stomach and pressing your heels for the trot thing


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

My Haflinger trots like her legs are jack hammers. I can stay on her without stirrups or bareback but it's not the easiest thing. 
: D


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

NICE JOB! Congrats on the placing as well!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice job! I can imagine how your legs are feeling. I have lost my stirrups over a few jumps, but a whole course... Congrats on the placing!!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, good job. That happened to me once in a jumper show. My stirrup actually broke off, and in the middle of the class I got off to fix it, then it happened again, and I just thought "forget it" and finished the course with one stirrup.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Was this a jumper class?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Wow, congrats, I wouldn't have been able to walk at all the next couple of days lol. My last boss had an ex hunter jumper, she allowed me to take over the cross country course at the riding field in town. Well, I'm jumping said horse, who is VERY forward, and extremely excitable, and I'm taking him through the water jump. I decided to jump the big jump instead of the small one still probably only 2'3", he puts the brakes on so I figure he's gonna stop, so I brace myself, and then all of a sudden he changes his mind and flies over the fence, I lose both my stirrups, and he decides to try and take off. Needless to say, I started taking a few lessons again after that, since it had been several years since I last jumped a horse, and I need more practice.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Riding21Years said:


> Try bouncing with your stomach and pressing your heels for the trot thing


'Bouncing with your stomach'? The 'trot _thing_'?

You're supposedly a trainer and a show judge and you use phrases like these?

Tell me another story. I've always loved fiction.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

lol nice job. I have lost stirrups and done much worse


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I admit it. I do not get it. Anyone in shape who rides any amount should be able to jump a course of small jumps with out stirrups with out having to ice their legs ever.

Still wondering if it is a hunter course or a jumper course.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Well done for the placing AND for still maintaining a good position without stirrups! If that was me I probably would have fallen off or it would have been a very very very nasty sight (lower legs tightly clutched around the horse, jumping position practically hugging the horse's withers, you get the point :wink.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I used to jump bareback all the time and never had to ice my legs:?.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Hmm, I used to jump bareback all the time and never had to ice my legs:?.


I always thought it was good practice to take the stirrups completely off my saddle for a few months at a time. My students all have/had [I'm taking a short hiatus from teaching] stirrupless lessons on a regular basis. Any jumper doing this height, or anywhere near this height, should be able to do a whole course this height without stirrups with ease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I will say that after my first lesson back on a horse after an 8 year hiatus left me ridiculously sore.

There was lots of posting/sitting trot, canter transistions, 2 pointing and leg yielding going on. All WITH stirrups and my legs are crazy sore.

With that said...again, this is after *an 8 year hiatus*. If I was currently training horses and students, judging, AND showing I would think that losing a stirrup would very seldom happen first of all and if so, that it wouldnt leave you so sore that you needed to ice your legs (which I didnt even do with all my soreness).


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Icing doesnt even help with soreness anyway. An aspirin and a hot bath is what helps me with soreness.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> Icing doesnt even help with soreness anyway. An aspirin and a hot bath is what helps me with soreness.


 
Agreed! :lol:


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> Icing doesnt even help with soreness anyway. An aspirin and a hot bath is what helps me with soreness.


Actually, icing decreases inflammation, therefore helping with any soreness due to inflammation of tissues.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Riding21, I guess you missed my question (since you were on the forum after I posted it and did not respond). What was this class? A hunter class or a jumper class?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha i loose my stirrups all the time! and your position is great for no stirrups lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Riding21, if you do not want people to think you are a troll that came here just to play it would be nice if you actually answered the very simple questions people post in your threads. You have been on the forum, is there a reason you are avoiding the question? It is a very basic question.

Was this class a hunter class or a jumper class?


----------

